

Credit Suisse to fund software marketplace - fauigerzigerk
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/f61f30dc-6407-11e3-98e2-00144feabdc0.html

======
fauigerzigerk
If this is behind a paywall for you, search for the title in Google or use
RefControl to make sure the referer is google.com

